# Do you get involved in pigeon fights?



## xeternalblossomx (Feb 14, 2014)

So today I was feeding buddy, And there was this little pigeon with him/her. He seemed pretty tolerant of the little one at first, I thought maybe it was like a teenage son or something lol. Then all the sudden they started fighting. Well it actually appeared as thought the little one was trying to take food out of Buddy's mouth. 

Now the last time a pigeon got into it with buddy, i protected him. But this time, I thought maybe it would be best to not do that, and let them fight their own battles. Especially cuz at first I was not quite sure of what the behavior even was. They were pecking at one anothers beaks (like kissing almost) then they had their wings entwined and the little one had its beak right near buddys and they were running in circles. It was really......strange lol. But fascinating at the same time. I almost didnt want to stop it cuz I was like wth is going on?!

At one point I stepped forward very quick to try and scare the little one off. Buddy rose up in the air and hovered like saying good, scare him off lol! But then the little one came right back over and they started at it again.

So what should one do in this situation? Do you think I should have kept at it? It ended up that Buddy flew off, and the little one got the rest of the food that was left. Does this now mean that this little one has taken over the territory? I feel terrible. Did I mess things up for my Buddy? How do I fix this.

Another thing. Do you find people looking at you like your some kind of weirdo for wanting to interact with pigeons lol? It stinks cuz there are always people around, and its not like i am enticing a huge flock with food. Its only this one pigeon Buddy, that I normally see and feed inside. All the rest stay outside. But here and there, there will be a stranger like this little one. Actually come to think of it, I saw this little one, Buddy, and another older pigeon together one day. Do you think that it was the whole family together?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Leave ferals alone to do their thing. Especially when you don't know them well enough to be sure what is going on. Just let them be. It sounds as though the older bird was feeding a younger one. The younger one is probably being weaned. They are for the most part, better off without our interference.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Hmmmm.............when fighting a little there is some pecking.......and a larger fight involves pecking and cooing and some "wing slapping" of each other. You say they were "pecking at each others beak (like kissing almost)". Well......pigeons do "kiss". pairs will do this......usually followed by mating. Generally the male will do some some preening at his shoulder area. The hen (female) will come up to him and put her beak in his etc. Perhaps these two are a pair?? Keep watching them........


----------



## xeternalblossomx (Feb 14, 2014)

Well I don't know what these two were up to. The way they were piecing at each other's beaks reminded me of like jousting? If that's the right word? Like imagine the beaks as swords, it was like they were fencing lol. They were rapidly hitting the beaks side to side. It looked like the little one was trying to get in buddy's mouth. I could see his beak pressed right up against the side of buddy's face as they were running in a circle motion and the wings at the base were locked together. I will try and get a video


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, they were more than likely either a mated pair, or a youngster trying to be fed from the parent bird.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Well, they were more than likely either a mated pair, or a youngster trying to be fed from the parent bird.


Agree, I think they were feeding not fighting.
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Iam going to assume that these are feral pigeons and this one has a youngster it is feeding. young pigeons eat out of their parents mouth while they push up what is in their crop to feed their young. as they get bigger they follow and beg the adults.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

The behaviour sounds like it was a youngster wanting to be fed , so I agree with what most other members say.


----------

